# E.R  collect's & S B



## dlane (Dec 28, 2014)

HI All 
Is there an easy way to use e r collects with a S B 10L 
Any one seen a E R collect chuck for the heavy 10 
I have a full new E R 40 collect set i got for an old atlas lathe and would like to be able to use them on the S B 10L 
maybe a M T 3 adapter to a 10L taper ? 
 Thanks
Derrick


----------



## MarkStephen (Dec 28, 2014)

Take your pick - http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro...1.A0.H1.Xer40&_nkw=er40+collet+chuck&_sacat=0

There are several MT3 shanked ER40 collet chucks there, as well as straight shank and others.

Mark


----------



## dlane (Dec 29, 2014)

I have er 40 mt3 & mt2 chucks they won't fit a 10L spindle taper. I was hoping to find a er 40 chuck to fit the SB Heavy 10 spindle taper. I do have the 5c collets/ closer and noticed a new 5c er 40 chuck, i guess i could put that in the 5c nose piece and use wheel closer. But was hoping to find a er40 chuck to fit SB heavy 10 spindle taper.
ER 40 chucks on ebay
nmtb30
nt40
mt5
100l
bt40
cat50
5c ---------?
m10
R8
any of these fit 10L spin taper 
thanks
Derrick


----------



## MarkStephen (Dec 29, 2014)

Oh, sorry, I wasn't quite getting the entire problem there. Found this - http://www.millermachineandfabrication.com/9.htm - Spindle adapters for South Bend large bore. 

Maybe this? - 





Mark


----------



## dlane (Dec 30, 2014)

edited


----------



## dlane (Dec 30, 2014)

Thanks Mark for the info, was hoping to find something ready to go. i'll check with miller mach & fab ,haven't heard of them yet good info  for other items also thanks
Derrick


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 1, 2015)

dlane said:


> HI All
> Is there an easy way to use e r collects with a S B 10L
> Any one seen a E R collect chuck for the heavy 10



Make one. I plan on it when mine gets running. Made the first ER40 collet chuck for my SB10K. Works great...Bob


----------



## MarkStephen (Jan 1, 2015)

aametalmaster said:


> Make one. I plan on it when mine gets running. Made the first ER40 collet chuck for my SB10K. Works great...Bob



That is a project I want to do in the future for my little Taig lathe. I find myself using the ER16 on it quite often and keep thinking that having an ER40 that covered the sizes from the ER16 on up would be a nice addition. My only hold back is the lack of threading to turn the thread for the collet nut. I figure that it would be easy enough to turn the chuck and buy the clamping nut(s) off of Ebay. Like the problem with the South Bend and it's taper, I'm not finding an ER40 chuck with 3/4-16 threads. If you have the ability to cut threads, I would think making the chuck would be the way to go. All in all, turning the chuck is pretty straight forward stuff, though I would opt to buy the nut to side step the hassle of getting the lip and it's eccentric right. Or does someone have a trick or two in their bag for doing that? Maybe it's simpler than I think?? :thinking: 

Mark

Followup Edit - What type of steel would one want to use for making one of these chucks?


----------



## aametalmaster (Jan 1, 2015)

Can't really understand why everyone buys nuts off ebay. Just my thought make it also with threads to match your collet body. I just picked a thread for the body out of mid air and made the nut to match. Simple enough...Bob


----------



## martik777 (Jan 1, 2015)

I made the nut with the 30degree taper but without an eccentric groove, works fine.


----------



## dlane (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks Y'all , I was thinking more  off the shelf ,  but the adapter that mark posted thanks mark sounds pretty good seeing as i have the mt 3 er 40 chuck already.  But making one sounds like a good project down the road, i have other things to make first as my lathe is just coming back together after complete tare down ,paint ,felt,repair
There sure are a lot of other er chucks .
Derrick


----------

